# furious/angry aria suggestion?



## hamzakhan (Feb 21, 2013)

hello everyone!,
can any one please suggest some furious/angry, dark arias like Gounod's le veau d'or
any shelp you can give in this matter will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Iago's 'Credo' from Otello:






(Aria starts at 3.12)

'Des noirs pressentiments' from Gluck's Iphigenie en Tauride:






'Se la giurata fede' from Tosca:






'Piff Paff' from Les Huguenots:


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

How about an angry duet?






Not really "dark" but I couldn't resist


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Elettra(Electra)'s aria "D'Oreste, d'Aiace" from Idomeneo: 



. The actual aria doesn't start until a little after 2 minutes, but you should listen to the recitative before that too.


----------



## Retired (Feb 15, 2015)

"Oh, Beauty...o handsomest goodness".....Claggart..."Billy Budd"


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

"Nulla, silenzio" from Il Tabarro






(I also like this rawer rendition, made more atmospheric by the crappy amateur video...





 )


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

No mention of the Queen of the Night aria yet then?


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Queen of the Night aria and this angry standard came to mind:

(Di quella pira from Il Trovotore, starts at 5:00)


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Isolde's "narrative and curse" from Act 1 of _Tristan und Isolde_.

Kirsten Flagstad with Elisabeth Hoengen in 1948: 




That was for sheer vocal glory. For acting, here's Birgit Nilsson at Bayreuth in 1967 under Wieland Wagner's direction. 




I saw Nilsson do this at the Met some years later and she wasn't nearly this intense. Wagner's grandson had a way of bringing out the best in singers. Those were the days when a Wagner opera at Bayreuth still looked like the opera it was supposed to be (sigh).


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

I would add Elektra. Anger is not her outburst of emotion, it is her raison d'etre.






And this:






And this: (it is a duet, though)






And a prima donna got mad, using Racine's words to insult her enemy right on stage:


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Merciless ferocity?- a certain sorceress killing her own children in order to avenge getting jilted by her husband has always ranked high on my list. _;D_

The ultimate _drama_ from the Ultimate Drama _Queen_.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Wotan , end of Act 2, Walkure.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Itullian said:


> Wotan , end of Act 2, Walkure.


And Act 3 up to the farewell.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> And Act 3 up to the farewell.


. . . _a la_ Karajan and Bayreuth for my money.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Marschallin Blair said:


> . . . _a la_ Karajan and Bayreuth for my money.


I hope it's Wotan who's angry, not the conductor!


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Isolde's "narrative and curse" from Act 1 of _Tristan und Isolde_.
> 
> Kirsten Flagstad with Elisabeth Hoengen in 1948:
> 
> ...


Birgit's a powerplant in that '67 Bayreuth clip. I love it. . . I'll have to watch the Flagstad/Honegen clip tomorrow, as I'm fading fast. I want to watch it, but my body's shutting down.

Thanks for posting these.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

I agree with Credo....from Otello.
Trying to think of some that haven't been listed.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Pizarro's "_Ha! Welch' ein Augenblick_" from _Fidelio_, sung here by Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Iris, Hence Away from Semele


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

hamzakhan said:


> hello everyone!,
> can any one please suggest some furious/angry, dark arias like Gounod's le veau d'or
> any shelp you can give in this matter will be highly appreciated.


I can think of PLENTY! 

Or Sai Chi Lonore (Don Giovanni)





Furie Terribili (Rinaldo)





Salgo Gia (Nabucco, starts around 8:45)





Stride la Vampa (Il Trovatore)





and a few duets

In Mia Man (Norma)





(Nabucco, not sure of the duet )





Si Vendetta! (Rigoletto, starts around 9:30)





PS: when in doubt, listen to pretty much anything sung by Maria Callas and it will probably sound at least a little bit vengeful :lol:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> PS: when in doubt, listen to pretty much anything sung by Maria Callas and it will probably sound at least a little bit vengeful :lol:


What a hideous, disgusting, insensitive, boorish, ignorant, outrageous, ridiculous, insane, unconscionable, risible, preposterous, profoundly offensive and heedlessly inflammatory thing to say! Wash your mouth out with soap, boy!

Of course it isn't true - but when Callas did do vengeance, nobody could equal her. If you can listen to her Medea without losing a layer of skin, you're a rhinoceros.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> What a hideous, disgusting, profoundly offensive and heedlessly inflammatory thing to say! Wash your mouth out with soap, boy!
> 
> Of course it isn't true - but when Callas did do vengeance, nobody could equal her. If you can listen to her Medea without losing a layer of skin, you're a rhinoceros.


The only splenetic things I ever come across in Callasiana are her spiteful critics.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I second the recommendation of Elektra's monologue from Strauss' ELEKTRA:






Or if you prefer bel canto, there's "In mia man alfin tu sei" from Bellini's NORMA:


----------



## hamzakhan (Feb 21, 2013)

thank you so much, can you please suggest more pieces like these? all of them are awesome.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

I think 'Si, vendetta, tremenda vendetta' from Rigoletto qualifies as well:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Two angry queens. The heavy action starts about 4:45 in but the whole clip is worth watching:


----------

